# Why is my Passat 2003 GLX-V6 consume oil??



## Nektar71 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hello, I use fully synthetic oil 5W40 and my car has a drinking problem. No leaks, and no blue smoke issues. Over 170,000km so far. Losing about 1L/2000km. Don't drive very hard. VW dealer says it's normal?? Appreciate some feedback from other owners with similar issue and how to resolve it. Thx.


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Why is my Passat 2003 GLX-V6 consume oil?? (Nektar71)*

If it was half that it would still be classed as normal.
Thing is oil usage is and iffy thing, because there are so many variables which make the engine use more or less oil.
Could well be that the piston rings have quite abit of carbon around them and it's this which is making the engine use oil.
So you may try a can of engine flush and the next oil change and see if that helps to combat the oil useage, obviously the miles are getting on so this may well be the cause.
Sometimes if the engine is driven at low speeds and plenty of town miles then carbon will build up far quicker than in an engine which is being driven at high rpms.


----------



## Nektar71 (Dec 5, 2009)

*Re: Why is my Passat 2003 GLX-V6 consume oil?? (animaniac)*

Thx for the feedback will try the flush at next change. Is thicker oil better like 10W30 or 20W50? Also got a recall notice from VW for ignition coil replacement? Could this be linked to oil usage or bad performance?


----------

